# X1 F48 Amplifier swap



## pllorenzoe (Apr 1, 2016)

Hi all. Would It be posible replacing the stock hifi amp,676 option, with a HK amplifier? Is it just plug and play? My car is an F48 x1, by the way

Enviado desde mi Aquaris M5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Technically you can swap F48 OEM amps as the connector and input/output audio wiring is the same. However the HK(674) OEM amp is a bus slave in the K-CAN4 network, the HiFi(676) OEM amp is not and those wires are not in the HiFi connector.

So do the swap and you tell us if it works or not. :thumbup:



pllorenzoe said:


> Hi all. Would It be posible replacing the stock hifi amp,676 option, with a HK amplifier? Is it just plug and play? My car is an F48 x1, by the way
> 
> Enviado desde mi Aquaris M5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pllorenzoe (Apr 1, 2016)

Thanks. That's what I want to know, if someone had done this upgrade even if It was in other BMW f series

Enviado desde mi Aquaris M5 mediante Tapatalk


----------

